# 1996 Cannondale Killer V 500-Conversion to single speed 26” BMX Cruiser



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

I am a massive Made in USA Cannondale frame fan. I have always wanted to take the Killer V frame from Cannondale and covert it into a 26" BMX Cruiser. It took me 2 years to find the right frame in a XL in the right color.

I am too "ADD" to take the time to document the crazy amount of thought, research & detail I get into on my builds. So, I won't give you the boring play by play, but I will share the final result. My biggest challenge was researching and finding a fork that didn't jack up the geometry of this exceptionally cool and one of a kind frame............

Super fun project & Awesome ride.....

Parts List:
1996 Killer V Frame (factory paint) Size XL 22" & P-Bone Fork (original rigid fork replaced with SE fork) w/ Nuke Proof Headset 
- Wheels - Sun Rhino Lite XL 36 hole 26" Black
- Tires Kenda K-Rad 26 x 2.35
- Skewers- Halo Racing Downhill Bolt-Ons
- SE Racing Landing Gear CroMo 700c Fork (413 mm crown to axle, stock P-Bone was 400mm)
- Stem: S&M Race XLT 57mm- Salsa Blue Anodized Stem Cap 
- Bars: S&M 5.75 Cruiser Slam Race Bar
- Grips - OURY Traditional Orange
- Chain Wheel - Profile Racing Imperial 33T Blue Anodized
- Cranks - Redline Monster 175mm
- Bottom Bracket - Redline Euro 19mm
- Pedals- Speedplay Drillium
- Chain Tensioner: Origin8
- Chain: 1/8" KMC Z510NP Nickle Plated
- Single Speed conversion kit: Surly 17T
- Seat Clamp - Salsa Blue Anodized
- Seatpost- Blue Anodized Origin8 Zoom
- Saddle - WTB Speed V
- Brake - Paul Comp Motolite BMX V-Brake 
w/ KoolStop Pads - Blue Anodized
Paul Comp Love Lever V-Brake - Blue Anodized
Brake Cable Housing Blue: Clark
Brake Cable End Crimp Color: Blue Anodized: Clark
-Tube Stem Caps- Schrader Anodized Blue

Original catalog picture....









After shots:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I like it. Looks like a fun BMX cruiser for an NBA sized guy.

Ive never been a fan of the looks of the Delta (?) frame, but it almost looks right on a frame that big.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I like it. Looks like a fun BMX cruiser for an NBA sized guy.
> 
> Ive never been a fan of the looks of the Delta (?) frame, but it almost looks right on a frame that big.


Thanks, I call it "The Big Boy BMX Cruiser", it is big but not that big. I am only 6 '2", I could have built it on a Large size frame, but I didn't want to have to bring the seat post up too much.... The V makes the stand over height less than you would think. It is a awesome ride and a super stiff frame.......best trail rider I have owned.....


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

That's thinking outside the box...
...but how's she ride?

Details?


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

NEPMTBA said:


> That's thinking outside the box...
> ...but how's she ride?
> 
> Details?


Super ride, smooth, simple, nibble, quick and responsive, feels more like a BMX than a MTB. Brings back my childhood....Light at 23 lbs......


----------



## bob82pigdog (Jan 9, 2013)

Awsome build! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Magic gear?


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

that thing looks to be way fun for a downhill trail!


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

CamoDeafie said:


> that thing looks to be way fun for a downhill trail!


I am sure you are kidding, but no man, first there is no downhill where I live in Texas and second it would need a front shock so not to bust the teeth out of my head.. (-:

It actually works really well as a XC/single track bike that is quicker and more responsive, but has less speed & roll over ability than a 29er. The K-Rad tires work great for neighborhood cruising as well dry trail riding....super fun bike to ride, really feels like a big BMX....


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

I like it. Where in Texas are you?


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty cool - and the orange/blue combo is my old HS colors so bonus points there. The Drillium pedals look awesome on that bike. Nice fork choice as well.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

rolondo said:


> I like it. Where in Texas are you?


Clear Lake/Galveston Bay Area south of Houston


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

jeff said:


> Magic gear?


33/17 (1.94) is perfect for all around use, dirt trails and on the street with the 26ers... I tried 33/16 & 33/18 before settling on this.....

By comparison my 29er SS is about right at 33/19, but I only ride it off road......


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool build, I totally dig it.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, just picked up a Kona Humu double bar frame from a member here, time to build a Klunker.....stay tuned...........


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jeff said:


> Magic gear?


Jeff, check your glasses...bb mounted tensioner.

Iride, cool project...I think I have it's cousin in my stable.

Steve


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Jeff, check your glasses...bb mounted tensioner.
> 
> Iride, cool project...I think I have it's cousin in my stable.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, I thought he was asking about gear ratio....anyway.... did you make your Killer/Delta V a SS? Would like to see pics???


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

irideiam said:


> Thanks Steve, did you make your Killer/Delta V a SS? Would like to see pics???


Not a Cannondale, but aluminum and orange...mtb built to be a big bmx'er...even has a black fork and K-rads.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

irideiam said:


> Thanks Steve, I thought he was asking about gear ratio....


me too.


----------



## jm626 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow.. great build. Looks like a lot of fun. I've never seen (or thought of) tensioning the chain that way, I've always hated the derailleur hanger-mounted ones. Looks super clean, what model is the guide? I thought those needed the tabs to mount, I'm guessing it's BB shell mounted?


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, it mounts between the shell and the threaded bottom bracket, and has allen head set screws that lock it in place on the BB.

This is the part but, mine doesn't have an orange roller, mine is black. I bought mine from a local bike shop that shocks them, because they do a lot of single speed mountain bike conversions. Single speed XC is big here because it is mostly flat. Most shops can order from JB. The part is made in Taiwan and is very well constructed.

http://www.jbimporters.com/web/chec...N+GUIDES&CatThreeId=ORIGIN8&part_number=16173


----------

